# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB Showa doitsu (murni) betina ukur 50 up

## fanta

permisi om admin, dalam rangka program pengadaan calon induk untuk petani
saya mencari calon induk Showa doitsu murni betina ukur diatas 50cm..
ga perlu yang sq (biar ga terlalu mahal  :Pray: )

kalo ada yang sdh bosen mau jual atau mau membantu (hibah) untuk petani silahkan pm saya

pengadaan ini bukan untuk dijual lagi atau untuk kontes, karena itu tidak perlu yang sq...yang penting kualitas beni, sumi dan body.


tx koi-s :Yo:

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

